# 4 year old maltese needs a home



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">Theres another maltese @ the Orange County animal shelter. Heres the link:

http://petadoption.co.orange.ca.us/animals...st.asp?type=Dog

Pet ID: A0707565
SEX: N
Age: 4 Years 
COLOR: WHITE 
BREED: MALTESE 
KENNEL: 172</span>


----------

